# ~~있습니다



## shiwonly

Anyong. 
I can't asleep Because I don't know how to say correct 있습니다. Hangul is difficult.
Problem is with this part 있습nida.


----------



## want8

Yeah, it's a bit tricky to pronounce.
"isseumnida (issŭmnida)" would be the appropriate way to say it.

Do widzenia!


----------



## shiwonly

Thank you vary much, really halped me!! I just started study Hangukmalul.
Oh, I see you can speak Polish ^^
kamsahamnida,


----------

